# Ricoh GX e3300n not printing correctly



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I am having major problems with my Ricoh GX e3300n. I've installed the new drivers, firmware, etc. Now if I print with just the gel printer option, the images are placed correctly when printing, but the colors are all off. If I use the Power Driving for printing, the colors are good, but it doesn't print the images properly and ends up cutting part of it off. It off centers the images  I've spent the entire weekend trying to fix this problem, have wasted A LOT of ink and paper, and I can't seem to find a fix for this. I spoke to Conde on Thursday, and they helped a lot but the when I called I was only having a problem with black specs printing on the pages which turned out to be that the heads needed to be cleaned. They told me about the new drivers, firmware, etc....and now I have a cxompletely and worse set of headaches. I called Coastal late on Friday, and the person who supposedly knows the most about the Ricoh printers wasn't in the office. The guy that helped me basically had me spend 1+ hours doing EXACTLY what I had already done. It was the end of the work day for them, and I am stuck until Monday.

I was soooo happy with this printer which is only 3 weeks old, and now I am sick to my stomach over all the problems. I am having problems with my customers because they are calling me and saying the colors aren't right. I can't even print a page without everything getting cut off...which ends up being wasted. I use Photoshop, and when using my other printer AND the regular Gel for printing this doesn't happen. Colors are off with the Gel....colors are only okay with the Power Driver, but it re-positions my images and prints off set. I've tried looking at page registration, page feed, etc....but the instructions are totally useless....

PLEASE!!!! Does ANYONE know how to fix this...

BTW....I have re-installed the drivers, firmware, etc. several times now...so PLEASE don't tell me to do what I have already done ad nauseum....

Thanks in advance to the helpful wizard who has a solution and shares it with me...


----------



## LaserHead (Jul 10, 2010)

I assume you have set all your color management settings correctly in Photoshop? There's a technical document on Conde's site about that. They are a number of things that have to change.

I print from that printer myself, using Photoshop and Illustrator all the time and I never see clipping of the image and my colors look good. 

What are your color settings in Photoshop?


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

LaserHead said:


> I assume you have set all your color management settings correctly in Photoshop? There's a technical document on Conde's site about that. They are a number of things that have to change.
> 
> I print from that printer myself, using Photoshop and Illustrator all the time and I never see clipping of the image and my colors look good.
> 
> What are your color settings in Photoshop?


Yes, all the settings are set up in Photoshop correctly. When printing with the Gel Sprayer printer settings, my images print without the images being chopped off. The colors are off though. When printing with the Power Driver printer, the colors are perfect, but the images are chopped off when printing...the printer re-positions the images or feeds too much or something. I also use another printer, and when I print with that one both colors and printing are fine.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I spoke with her today and I think things are
better. She was missing the icc profile.

Regarding the power driver clipping issue,
my best guess is she was selecting the
Scale to fit print option and there maybe a bug
In what the power driver tells PS. But I really
do not know.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

so sorry to hear. get hold of me i have other options that might help, and cheaper.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> I spoke with her today and I think things are
> better. She was missing the icc profile.
> 
> Regarding the power driver clipping issue,
> ...



Thanks for all of your help today David...Can't say how much I appreciate it....you're the guru


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am also having a similar problem.

I have an image that is 8.5 x 11. it has no margins in the print box but it is leaving a quarter inch or so all around the image.

I made sure the crop to fit box is not checked. the colors are good. other images I have printed that are smaller and thus not a full letter size sheet print fine. does the printer not print to the edge of the paper? 

oh, and david of conde said she was missing the icc profile. I thought we didn't need an icc profile for the ricoh (I have to use one for the epson 1400). I have the power driver gx e3300n installed and thought from instructions that was needed instead of an icc?

thanks alot.


----------

